# Turning car audio into home audio?



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

I tried to plan a budget system for my Jeep WJ, but I'm not happy with the sound it makes. Not really horrible, but not good enough for me. I've started my upgrades on the Jeep and was wondering if there was a simple way to take my sub, amp, and components and build a simple iPod dock, simple loud speaker for DVD viewing? 

What would I need?


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

Doing some research, and I've came to the conclusion that ill ill need is a amplified reciever to set up a simple 2.1 system? Right? 

As for building boxes for my components, is there is size requirements or can I build a simple setup with x-overs inside?


----------



## DynaudioNut (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent thread. I hope photo's will be included!!


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

Ouch, just trying to get some help, my fault


----------



## asoggysponge (May 14, 2013)

BKJT05 said:


> Doing some research, and I've came to the conclusion that ill ill need is a amplified reciever to set up a simple 2.1 system? Right?
> 
> As for building boxes for my components, is there is size requirements or can I build a simple setup with x-overs inside?


Many home receivers are only stable down to 8ohms, your speakers are probably 4ohm. I have one that is 4ohm/8ohm switchable, so they exist but you need to watch for this. Or find a home audio amplifier that is 4ohm stable. Use WinISD to model the speakers if you can find the T/S specs.

If you have amplifiers that were used in the car that you are not using, you could look into getting a power supply. People have used computer power supplies (myself included) however I would not recommend it. Car equipment is designed for low voltage/high amperage use so it would need to be a pretty high amperage supply (about 25amps for 100watts). They typically put out a lot of noise as well. You're better off finding a home audio amp.

In the end you probably won't end up liking the way the sound. IMO sell the gear and get home audio equipment. Car speakers are car speakers for a reason. The sub will be easier to deal with though.


----------



## Changchung (Aug 15, 2012)

Check mine;










You just need a 12v DC power supply, you can find it in ebay, I am using a 30amp for a LAsound 4x35 amp and a Linear Power eq. Sound great with a pair of a Infinity 5 1/4 components, a pair of 5 1/4 clarion and a pair of midrange. The Crown amp is for a 12" sub powerbass


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------

